# SFTP Verbindung



## Howie (23. Apr 2007)

HI,

ich muss mit Java Dateien von einem SFTP Server runter- bzw. hochladen.

Das Problem dabei, ich finde keinen richtigen einstieg. 

Ich suche zur Zeit ne passende API, vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch eine....

Gefunden hab ich bis jetzt das hier: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/vfs/
nur seh ich bei der Docu überhaupt nicht durch -.-
Kennt jemand ne Seite wo Beispiele zu finden sind??


----------



## DP (23. Apr 2007)

https://sourceforge.net/projects/j-ftp/


----------



## Howie (23. Apr 2007)

ok, hab was gefunden, www.jacraft.com


----------

